# Pellet Hop absorbtions.



## Dan Pratt (9/2/14)

Hi,

Throwing this one to the brains trust of our forum, what is the absorption rate of pellets in mls??

I ask as either my boil of rate is higher or my 200g+ hops added to my IPA have soaked up the goods.


----------



## Yob (11/2/14)

I havnt got a specific answer for you mate, perhaps sacrifice 10g of hops and 100ml of water then strain? should give you a rate (approx anyway)

I certainly know from experience that allowances need to be made for hop heavy boils, not sure about the absorption, but certainly losses to increased break material in the kettle.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (11/2/14)

Yob said:


> not sure about the absorption, but certainly losses to increased break material in the kettle.


I think this is the most workable approach for many of us…just calculated as part of the kettle losses along with hot and cold break (for those chilling in the kettle) and adjusted accordingly for hoppier brews.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/2/14)

I done a little looking withiin the realms of google and tried to calculate from the imperial BS from the american forums.

They work on for each ounce(28g) of hops, this will absorb 0.04 gallons.

1 US gallon = 3.78ltrs
3780mls * 0.04 = 151mls

Recent IPA brewed, into the boil and whirlpool 132g/28 = 4.7 *151 = 710mls

With that calc I have lost ~ 700mls to hop additions and need to adjust my boil off rate to account for the other 800mls which would move from 12.9% up to 16% per hr.


----------



## slash22000 (12/2/14)

Yep I go by the same calculation Pratty.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/2/14)

slash22000 said:


> Yep I go by the same calculation Pratty.


I found another US forum thread that states about 12mls per gram which would give 336mls per 28g/ounce - that would calc to my missing 1.5lts of wort and the boil of rate is then correct at 13% ( i thought 16% a little high having it set at 12.9 for about 30 brews. )

132g * 12ml = 1.58lts

For my next brew I will allow for the pellet hop absoprtion @ 12ml per gram and keep the boil off rate at what is already set. If the absorption rate of 12ml per gram of pellet hops is lower then no harm done, I will have more wort at a lower gravity than targeted, which is fine.


----------



## slash22000 (12/2/14)

If you're using a hop bag (which you probably should be) then you will lose less wort, about half as much (from what I've read) since you can squeeze the hops/let them drain.

Also, don't forget dry hops in the fermenter. They will absorb just as much wort.


----------

